# New endoscopy 2018 cpt codes



## mkndevh@msn.com (Jul 25, 2017)

Good morning! Does anyone have any information or link to the new endoscopy CPT codes for 2018? TIA


----------



## denawallwork (Jul 25, 2017)

*endoscopy codes*

https://www.asahq.org/advocacy/fda-...rule-for-2018-medicare-physician-fee-schedule


----------



## CodingKing (Jul 25, 2017)

Other than anesthesia i have not seen anything about proposed changes so Endoscopy codes.

CPT Editorial Panel notes from June meeting. 

https://www.ama-assn.org/sites/defa...cians/cpt/june-2017-summary-panel-actions.pdf


----------



## mkndevh@msn.com (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

